# Safe birthday cake recipe



## Cara_N (Apr 11, 2015)

Hey everyone, Delilah will be turning 1 on January 6th and i really wanna make a little cake for her. Has anyone done this before? If so can you share a recipe? Thanks so much guys. XOXO


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Fortunately we had a discussion about baking for hedgies, and I remembered who started the thread so I was able to track it down. Scroll down, I posted a link that has a bunch of recipes. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/123506-cookie-recipe-safe-hedgies.html


----------

